
Even Faster Math Functions - matt_d
https://basesandframes.wordpress.com/2020/04/04/even-faster-math-functions/
======
jffhn
Most interesting, but I feel like the author is being unfairly harsh with
Taylor series, slide 64: "Taylor series suck".

They are indeed less accurate than Chebyshev polynomials, but computing them
is a breeze, and as highlighted by the subsequent 20 slides, computing those
is not.

For a same accuracy, with Taylor you will need a bit higher order polynomials,
or more polynomials, but you can easily compute thousands of them on startup
(I did this in one of my libraries:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/jafama](https://sourceforge.net/projects/jafama)).

------
bigdict
Goddamn it this is so cool.

------
ncmncm
I wonder how much performance can be gained by using posits in place of ieee.

